# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box  GSM Shield Box MTK Setup Initial Release is out

## mohamed73

*Supported CPU 
  Code:
  MT6573, MT6575, MT6577, MT6589, MT6582, MT6572, MT8135, MT6592, MT6571 
MT6595, MT8127, MT8173, MT6752, MT2601, MT8590, MT7623, MT7683, MT8591
MT8592, MT8531, MT7863, MT2701, MT8521, MT6795, MT6574, MT6735, MT6580
MT6735M, MT6753, MT6737T, MT6737M, MT6755, MT8163, MT6797, MT6799, MT0571
MT6750, MT6757, MT6757D, MT6759, MT8167, MT6570, MT6763, MT6763, MT6765
MT6758, MT6739, MT6771, MT6775, MT8518, MT6761.  Supported Features  Read InfoFlashing / Write FirmwareSafe FlashWrite PreLoaderWrite PreLoaader Safe ModeRead FirmwareRepair FirmwareDirect UnlockDirect Unlock New Security Alcatel PhonesChange Provider ID in Alcatel PhonesUnlocking New Sec.Read Unlock CodesIMEI Repair (You must follow your country rules)Support New MTK Security – New Load loader from firmwareUnlockingUnlocking New Security Alcatel PhonesChange LanguageChange Provider ID in Alcatel PhonesFRPReset Security CodeRead Unlock CodesRead PatternRepair SoftwareReset Google AccountsPhone Book Backup & RestoreFormat MTK phonesIMEI Repair in Special Meta ModeUnlock Bootloader 
Supported TONS of Phones which is too much to list so check list here please 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Many more is supported just this is what we could list up till now   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

